# Do dairy goats shed their fur?



## PattiXmas (May 21, 2009)

Quick question for the experts  - do dairy goats shed their fur or would a build up of fecal materials around their tails and "poop chutes" need to be sheared off?


----------



## luvzmybabz (May 21, 2009)

They shed the undercoat and the coat will seem much shorter we help our girls out by brushing them I have one girl that when she is getting brushed she rolls her eyes like she is in heaven.  some people that show will sheer the coats and trim them up but uinless your showing the only time to cut and that is a birthing cut back end udder belly and inside of legs.


----------



## helmstead (May 21, 2009)

A goat should never have messy droppings...if they do, there's an issue that needs to be addressed.

We clip most of our goats every spring.  We like how it looks, and it makes them more comfortable in our humid, hot summers.

Also, as previously stated, we do kidding trims prior to births.  Kidding is REALLY messy, and yes, that gloop gets all over the hair on the tail and hind end, so we clip that all off - udder and all - for easy clean up.  We also keep our buck's private areas trimmed to prevent urine build up.

Bottom line, no, goats don't get the nasties back there like sheep are known to do.


----------

